# east london shops?????



## Blade master (13/1/17)

hi 

would like to know if there are any shops in east london

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/1/17)

PM Sent


----------



## boxerulez (13/1/17)

@Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy 

We have Roxy and Braam heading up this startup....(Opening in Feb) also one other dude not really worth a lot but some stock at www.vapeshopsa.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

Thread has been moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly


----------

